

How I hacked India’s biggest startup - carrotleads
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/03/23/how-i-hacked-indias-biggest-startup/

======
BhavdeepSethi
1\. Olacabs isn't India's biggest startup. 2\. I wouldn't even call this hack.
This is more like...a fack.

